# Varanus griseus



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Varanus griseus griseus











Varanus griseus caspius










Differences between the two sub-species.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Jealous much? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :whistling2:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice comparison shots Sean.
Both hansome monitors but the Caspius is my favourite. 
Always nice to see some of the rarer varanids. : victory:: victory:
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Yes they are indeed very special.

Varanus griseus griseus ( Iraq form ) these have lots of spots in between the bands.


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Gorgeous :no1::flrt:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice pal!


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice Sean & awesome to own one or two or three, I much prefer the Caspius myself.

How you getting on with the Albigs :2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Chuckwalla said:


> Very nice Sean & awesome to own one or two or three, I much prefer the Caspius myself.
> 
> How you getting on with the Albigs :2thumb:


The albigs are doing really well.

:2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

I am considering offering some griseus so if interested please p.m. or email [email protected] for details.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

I would love to inquire about owning 1 but i know their price tag will be a little out of my price range! :lol2:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

seanUK said:


> I am considering offering some griseus so if interested please p.m. or email [email protected] for details.


 
Out of my price range unfortunatley matey, would be interested in the albigs thou.


----------



## Diction (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous! <3


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Chuckwalla said:


> Out of my price range unfortunatley matey, would be interested in the albigs thou.


Yes they are not cheap but they are worth the money. You just don't ever see this species in the trade because of the cites.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Diction said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! <3


 
Thanks and another pic.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

and another....


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Another Caspius vote here. Wowee!


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Nix said:


> Another Caspius vote here. Wowee!


The last pics are of V. griseus griseus.

V. griseus caspius as a milky yellow coloured tail at the last third.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

seanUK said:


> The last pics are of V. griseus griseus.
> 
> V. griseus caspius as a milky yellow coloured tail at the last third.


How much are these guys worth?


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Nigel_wales said:


> How much are these guys worth?


PM sent...


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, they are very nice, the V. griseus caspius marking are BEAUTIFUL!

What are their temperaments likes? 

Kris


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Krispy1984 said:


> Wow, they are very nice, the V. griseus caspius marking are BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> What are their temperaments likes?
> 
> Kris


Good like all my monitors.


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Good like all my monitors.


Stunning lizards again, you keep amazing me with what you manage to find. This is a lovely species, "real" monitor but not too big. Are you selling pairs?


----------



## ectothermic (Jun 24, 2011)

fantastic bosc


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

RonW said:


> Stunning lizards again, you keep amazing me with what you manage to find. This is a lovely species, "real" monitor but not too big. Are you selling pairs?


Hi Ron,

I have pairs, trio's etc.... I also have 1 hypo

I'll send you a pm.


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Please pm me some details many thanks 

Tim


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

VERY VERY nice stunning infact!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

they are both stunning to look at but the caspius has my vote :no1: how much do these stunners cost??? i know they aint going to be cheap


----------



## Jay1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

seanUK said:


> and another....
> 
> image



They are gorgeous mate! Don't know anything on these so please excuse my lack of knowledge but how grown on is the one you are holding? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

come on Sean dont keep us in suspence we wana see the hypo:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

winno said:


> come on Sean dont keep us in suspence we wana see the hypo:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


When I get chance I will take pics.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Jay1978 said:


> They are gorgeous mate! Don't know anything on these so please excuse my lack of knowledge but how grown on is the one you are holding?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


It's an adult.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

seanUK said:


> When I get chance I will take pics.


cool look forward to it mate: victory:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

winno said:


> cool look forward to it mate: victory:


I have some available if interested.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

seanUK said:


> I have some available if interested.


 
not at a price i could afford
:lol2:
struggling at the moment


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

winno said:


> not at a price i could afford
> :lol2:
> struggling at the moment


I'd rather them stay in Europe but if need be I will export to the States like I did with the spenceri.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

seanUK said:


> I'd rather them stay in Europe but if need be I will export to the States like I did with the spenceri.


pm me the prices please mate


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

winno said:


> pm me the prices please mate


PM sent.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

seanUK said:


> PM sent.


yeah good price for wat they are but still cant afford shame cos id love to keep a pair in the UK


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

winno said:


> yeah good price for wat they are but still cant afford shame cos id love to keep a pair in the UK


It is virtually impossible to find griseus with cites permits. That's what makes these a good investment.


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Could you Pm me a price please Sean.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Barlow said:


> Could you Pm me a price please Sean.


PM sent.


----------



## shahriar (Mar 31, 2013)

HI guys 
I have a caspius one and i love him too much hi is a little bit shy and hissing and tail whiping when see a human but when i cary him in my hand hi wiil be too temprate and calm.

heres some photos of him:

http://uploadtak.com/images/h235_20130331_10.png

http://uploadtak.com/images/w5977_20130331_10.png

http://uploadtak.com/images/d139_20130331_092335.jpg

hi is sheding right now and his skin is not clear and shiny.


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

shahriar said:


> HI guys
> I have a caspius one and i love him too much hi is a little bit shy and hissing and tail whiping when see a human but when i cary him in my hand hi wiil be too temprate and calm.
> 
> heres some photos of him:
> ...


 Hi Shahriar,
I have a cousin with that name (half Iranian myself).

I do hope that isn't his everyday home, the vivarium is much too small. He has nowhere to hide at all - so not surprising he is in a bad mood! If you make the effort to house/heat him correctly he will be a much more rewarding "guest"..


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Fantastic shots of caspius there.:no1:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Stivali said:


> Hi Shahriar,
> I have a cousin with that name (half Iranian myself).
> 
> I do hope that isn't his everyday home, the vivarium is much too small. He has nowhere to hide at all - so not surprising he is in a bad mood! If you make the effort to house/heat him correctly he will be a much more rewarding "guest"..


 Nowhere to hide? He doesn't have anywhere to move!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Barlow said:


> Nowhere to hide? He doesn't have anywhere to move!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was trying to be diplomatic before you or Shane got here :whistling2:


----------

